# Audi's Alloy Wheel Insurance - worth it?



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

In the process of buying a used mk3 and pick it up next week. One of the 'family boardroom' issues with buying a TT has been my wife's fear of 'decorating' alloy wheels and worrying about rows that it may induce in the future. She has a point - it is a skill she has perfected over the years.

I've been offered the Alloy Wheel Insurance administer by Carcareplan buy the Audi dealership for £299. It covered diamond cut wheels. 18 wheels worth of damage over a three-year period. If the wheel is too badly damaged for driveway sorting and needs taking away and machining they with contribute £110 to the cost for one of your 18 lives. This seems as pretty standard Audi dealership offer.

Anybody bought it and used it? In your experience has the work been good enough or would you rather have save the cash and used it to pay for a better service as and when?

I'm normally pretty anti unnecessary insurance and prefer to self-insure most of the time but I'm tempted by this - if only so that my wife can enjoy using the car without too much (self-generated) worry.

Also their other offerings - cosmetic repair insurance and Autoglym LifeShine Paint & Fabric Protection. I'm thinking no. Anyone bought them and thought it worthwhile? It's only wheels we have a habit of messing up.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I brought the same cover thinking that if i use it once over the 3 years it would of payed for it self.Im like you i don't buy these extras but thought this one was worth it.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Dam Right its worth it

I think you get up to 3-4 repairs a year. You would have to be very careful and lucky not to catch them a few times


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Have a look on comparison websites or get the dealer down on price, they have huge mark-up on add on sales.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Have a look on comparison websites or get the dealer down on price, they have huge mark-up on add on sales.


Agree about the 'try to get them down a bit' advice, but this is the one insurance area where the dealer is usually competitive and these days (pot hole near miss just about every time you go out!) it is essential. I have had two repairs in 10 months on my golf R and the service (dent wizard) purchased through the vw dealer has been excellent. These mobile van services can repair most typical curbing damage and it is all done at your home with minimum inconvenience. As you imply, many online companies won't even cover diamond cut wheels. I will definately be purchasing the combined tyre/wheel insurance through Audi (esp as they knocked £100 off) when my car arrives in about 10 weeks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Worth it - if you damage wheels on a regular basis. 
If you learned to park, not so much so


----------



## Mebyon (Dec 12, 2017)

All insurance is a waste of money if you don't need it. As Bladerunner said with all the potholes around it may be a good investment. Suggest you get the lowest online quote and ask the dealer to match it - it worked for me.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

4 wheels properly refinished with diamond cut and recoated £480. I wish I had taken the insurance.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

My wife has borrowed the TTS twice in the last 2 weeks. I now have 2 damaged 20" wheels. I didn't take the insurance!


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

I elected not to get it from the dealer I am buying the car off. I thought it was a nationwide scheme where all Audi dealers were selling the same policy but it is specific to the dealer/group. The one I was offered had a pretty stellar one star review score and many many posts about the service being poor.

Still tempted to go elsewhere for it though - but lots of posts above talking about using a compare site to check out the options - I might be being daft but I can't see a way of getting a campare site to quote for wheel insurance. Full motor insurance fine obviously but not wheel. Any links to where I am going wrong? Thanks.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Ben-S said:


> Still tempted to go elsewhere for it though - but lots of posts above talking about using a compare site to check out the options - I might be being daft but I can't see a way of getting a campare site to quote for wheel insurance. Full motor insurance fine obviously but not wheel. Any links to where I am going wrong? Thanks.


Not aware of any comparison sites myself. But lots of the gap insurers appear to offer Alloy cover, so you might try them?

Also I'd suggest you check out gapinsurance.co.uk* and see what they offer, as they do sponsor the forum and all. Maybe, if you are lucky, you might even score a discount by mentioning the forum (like you do for gap)?

* Full disclosure: I don't have wheel cover, but do have my gap cover with them and was very happy with their service (although luckily haven't had to make a claim!).


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I took out the Alloy Insurance for £150 when I got my car, the thinking being that for some reason (ineptitude?) I've always dinged my nearside front wheel on every car I've had.

I'm glad I did. I caught one of those odd raised traffic calming kerbs coming onto a mini roundabout. Did BOTH of my offside wheels in a single go.

Mobile van came and did a perfect repair on the diamond-cut alloys - I was really impressed. Couldn't spot where the repair was afterwards.

I've since done the nearside front and had Kwik-Fit mash the edge of the nearside rear (annoyed I didn't spot it at the time) so it's proving to be well worth the expense.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Any updates/views on alloy insurance since last posting in 2018. I pick up my new TT RS on Saturday and am looking for alloy wheel insurance. Anyone know what Audi charge at the moment and if it is competitive?


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

ademanuele said:


> Any updates/views on alloy insurance since last posting in 2018. I pick up my new TT RS on Saturday and am looking for alloy wheel insurance. Anyone know what Audi charge at the moment and if it is competitive?


Usually much cheaper to shop around. Dealer should be able to tell you the price over the phone and you can then use this as a benchmark.

when I got my TTRS I ended up using Total Loss Gap which was about half what Audi quoted fir a like for like policy.

when I sold the TTRS I was able to move the policy on to my new car without any hassle. Claims process and service is pretty good too


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

Just looking myself as getting new car delivered next week, ALA look good and much cheaper than dealer prices, probably going to take out Gap insurance with them just before the cars 12 months old too


----------



## evoevo (4 mo ago)

Does anyone know if you make a claim on the alloy wheel insurance, do you have to declare that to your main insurance?


----------

